# Regrets? Things you wish you'd done, or hadn't done?



## dither (Sep 26, 2014)

I always fancied walking around this island of Great Britain, literally.
Don't know why.
How's that for Tramping?
Could've written a guide to cheap b&bs maybe.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 26, 2014)

That's an easy one for me. I simply wished I had gone to college. God knows I was smart enough. I just didn't notice then how much I really liked school (If I had to do it over again would probably have gone into teaching)


----------



## dither (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not stupid, could've SHOULD'VE done a whole lot better, but i had no self-confidence and hated my teachers.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 26, 2014)

I think self-confidence may have been a problem with me too. It wasn't all bad I guess. I did go cross-country twice.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 26, 2014)

I regret I didn't finish college, not the one I started, but something else. 
I regret (that's a little harsh word, I'm more of a sorry) I didn't put myself together and published something long time ago.
I regret I didn't cut relations with some people sooner, or have them in the first place. 

I think that's about it


----------



## LeeC (Sep 26, 2014)

Life is a minefield, and as the years pass by ever more quickly, one can be burdened with such thoughts. We each do what we can, as we see fit at the time, and move on. In treading ever closer to the end of the journey, remembering the flowers is beneficial to serenity.


----------



## Santa (Sep 26, 2014)

I guess if one is lucky (blessed) enough to make it to 60 as I just did this month you can't help but be a little reflective.  Things I wish I hadn't done? Sure, or at least wish I'd thought them out better. Regrets? No - everything that didn't turn out as well as hoped or expected still gave me some well and hard learned lessons. And if I didn't screw up there, I probably might have done something worse.

But I have so much I have accomplished (and very few would have thought is was possible) and I am overjoyed at everything I have seen and done. At the risk of boring you all, I have listed a few of my more wonderful adventures:

I have loved and been loved beyond any reasonable measurement by my Mary (yes, we are Mary & Joseph) for over 17 years. And then most recently by two cats (more on them later).Wrote 4 novels and 18 children's stories, with 3 novels and a children's book already published and soon another of the children's books and the 4[SUP]th [/SUP]novel to follow in the next few months.
Have successfully portrayed Santa Claus for going on a dozen years.
Have been on television numerous times including Disney, Nickelodeon, Good Morning America, WBIR (3 times) and WVLT in Tennessee, along with affiliates for NBC, CBS and Fox along with Wealth TV, to name several.
Published a business magazine with Mary and wrote numerous articles for it.
Wrote numerous magazine articles with my byline for the _San Clemente Journal_ and was part of their staff. 
Put on two huge conventions for Santa Clauses with Mary.
Have been featured in 7 parades (Gatlinburg-2, Celebrate Santa-2, Fountain City-2, Kodak)
Have held both National and American League Baseball VIP passes and visited 7 ball parks (and sat in press or owners boxes in all but one).
Have been on the field with the Los Angeles Raiders and held 45 yard line season passes.
Met and talked with Brett Favre, and many other famous members of the Green Bay Packers in their locker room. (yeah got their autographs, too)
Have traveled to and visited all 50 of these United States, Canada (several times), Mexico (a few times), and the Caribbean (twice).
I've swum with Manta Rays in the Caribbean and Sea Turtles in Hawaii along with all forms of exotic fish and eels.
Have lived in 6 states: Illinois, Arizona, California, Wisconsin, Michigan, & Tennessee.
Have been photographed for advertisements including at the Western White House in San Clemente.
Have done interviews on radio as Santa and for my books on the Internet.
Have met (and hugged) many thousands of children and adults and brought immeasurable joy to them (and vice versa) as Santa.
Have been on stage in high school (3 plays), college, and in a Tennessee music production. Also played in several bands (in and shortly after high school).
Have participated in fishing tournaments and met some of thebiggest names in fishing.
I am a model and have been painted 15 times as Santa by a nationally renowned water color artist (Brenda Tustian).
As Executive Director I put on two highly successful Relays For Life with the American Cancer Society raising $135K.
Did a successful “Letters to Santa” campaign and helped over 700 people have a better Christmas with everything from food and toys to rent and car payments.
Have ridden on several fire engines as Santa.
Have become a highly successful and gourmet cook.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 26, 2014)

Mary & Joseph, that's just great! 

And you always have a conversation starter when meeting strangers!


----------



## midnightpoet (Sep 26, 2014)

I could full a book or two with my regrets, at one time I regretted being born.  The good news is I've put them behind me.  I realize now that the mistakes I've made have taught me to be a better person.  I've been in some dark places, but the light is ahead of me, and despite my recurring pessimism I believe it's getting brighter.


----------



## escorial (Sep 26, 2014)

to have found more happiness and joy


----------



## Bishop (Sep 26, 2014)

Mostly that I gave up writing for three years...


----------



## Miles-Kirk (Sep 26, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> That's an easy one for me. I simply wished I had gone to college. God knows I was smart enough. I just didn't notice then how much I really liked school (If I had to do it over again would probably have gone into teaching)



It's funny, because I wish I hadn't. For me, until teaching becomes revolutionized and is actually engaging and offers material that is inspiring and offers insight to the subject. I think it is pointless. University these days isn't what it used to be, and is less about the academia and more about the party culture. Hence, why I dropped out of university. I was being taught material for 3.5k a year + loans to sustain my living, for something I could teach myself off the internet. I wouldn't mind that if the lecturers didn't simply re-read excerpts from their own published textbooks.

However, I did enjoy the experience. I just regret not following my own path and thoughts, rather than letting others guide and pressure me.


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 26, 2014)

Wish I'd never drunk the first drop of that infernal elixir.


----------



## Plasticweld (Sep 26, 2014)

I often tell people that I have failed at more things than anyone I know.  Regrets I have none.  I consider myself successful because of all that I have learned through my failures;  those mistakes while painful  let me see things as they really are not as I would wish.  Of the tragic things that have gone wrong, those very same things have made me strong and make all of the days simple problems seem minuscule 


I maybe no different than a well calloused hand, each of the callouses earned, each a mark of a different task or time in life.  Without the abrasion, the long hours and  hardship I would be just a limp pale hand with no character.  


I wake up happy, knowing it could always be worse and that any of todays problems are just minor bumps in the road.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a lot of regrets - almost all things having to do with people who are no longer here, so there's no way to make amends, or even talk things out. Otherwise, mostly I regret going back to college - it cost me a fortune, and ultimately bankruptcy and foreclosure - plus no job.


----------



## joshybo (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a lot of regrets, most of which are my fault either directly or indirectly.  Primarily, though, I regret not learning from most of mine for a very long time.  Learning to admit that you're the one who is in the wrong is a very humbling thing and something most people are very reluctant to do.


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2014)

joshybo said:


> I have a lot of regrets, most of which are my fault either directly or indirectly.  Primarily, though, I regret not learning from most of mine for a very long time.  Learning to admit that you're the one who is in the wrong is a very humbling thing and something most people are very reluctant to do.




with an attitude like that you will totally understand your place in this world..respect dude


----------



## dither (Sep 27, 2014)

dither said:


> I always fancied walking around this island of Great Britain, literally.
> Don't know why.
> How's that for Tramping?
> Could've written a guide to cheap b&bs maybe.



Maybe i'll get rich sometime soon and do it by bus.
I love that thought.
But at the pace i'd be doing it in i might not live long enough to complete the journey.
Wouldn't mind giving it a go though.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 27, 2014)

dither said:


> Maybe i'll get rich sometime soon and do it by bus.
> I love that thought.
> But at the pace i'd be doing it in i might not live long enough to complete the journey.
> Wouldn't mind giving it a go though.




I was fortunate enough to travel the continental US by car twice. Both times the object was to get to California but it is amazing to see all the different landscapes that are in between. It is the one thing I was very glad to be able to do. 

I can now say I have been in all the 48 continental states (not Alaska and Hawaii though)


----------



## dither (Sep 27, 2014)

615,
that's one helluva gig.
I think i'd just................
Well the thing is..................
I love meeting people, strangers, y'know?
But the thought of actually getting to know somebody, or vice versa, i don't think so.
To say Hello and goodbye in the same breath would be more than enough, then move on to the next town.


----------



## BobtailCon (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't have any regrets. I believe every choice I have made (good or bad) was to help shape me into the person I am today.


----------



## joshybo (Sep 27, 2014)

escorial said:


> with an attitude like that you will totally understand your place in this world..respect dude



Thanks, escorial.  It's definitely been a rough journey at times, and it's still on-going thankfully, but it's been well worth it getting knocked down a few times.  I feel like it makes us stronger, as cliche a notion as that most certainly is.


----------



## 4xdblack (Sep 27, 2014)

Interesting Topic.. Guess I'll make this one my first post.

I have done many things wrong, and haven't done many things right. Gotta love redundancy.
But most of my regrets boil down to something as simple as... Not getting a girl's contact info. I met her like 3-4 times and I still regret not getting it to this day


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 28, 2014)

The only real regret I have in my life is having allowed the harsh words of another to take from me the joy of writing.

I allowed it for far too long.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Sep 28, 2014)

*I once giggled during a funeral. *


----------



## Ephemeral_One (Sep 28, 2014)

I loved, no, I still love an angel who fell from Heaven. I can't bring myself to hate him and even worse, he's left me scarred because he's likely forgotten me. He's a poison I'd greedily drink down and die with a smile. But, I missed my chance and I'll have to live with that. Luckily, I'm still capable of love and will grow from this, it'll just be slow going. Of course, it's been two years at this point. So, I'll make my own paradise and reserve him a place by my side, even if he never arrives. Cause, I'm a romantic like that.


----------



## popsprocket (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't regret things.

Except for the size of that bit of chocolate cake I was force-fed yesterday by my friend's european mother. I'd be lucky if I cut myself a piece half that size normally.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Sep 29, 2014)

*I regret the STOP sign I stole back in the '80's. To be honest I don't regret stealing it, what I do regret is that I didn't keep it and hang it in my room. There's just something really cool about them. I'm sure it's a mother issue.*


----------



## bucklethree (Oct 5, 2014)

I just regret not being able to take a masteral degree. Aside from that,there is really nothing I am regretting about.


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 5, 2014)

I wish I could have started writing when I was twelve, if not younger. I didn't get started until my sophomore year of high school.


----------



## Greimour (Oct 5, 2014)

I wish I had wanted to learn during school as much as I do now.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 5, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> I wish I could have started writing when I was twelve, if not younger. I didn't get started until my sophomore year of high school.




I started at 55 ..... You do know how your statements sounds to me :}


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 5, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> I started at 55 ..... You do know how your statements sounds to me :}




And I'm 52 and I'm just starting.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Oct 5, 2014)

BobtailCon said:


> I don't have any regrets. I believe every choice I have made (good or bad) was to help shape me into the person I am today.


I admire people who can think and feel that way, but I'm almost sure the mistakes I've made changed me for the worse.


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 5, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> I wish I could have started writing when I was twelve, if not younger. I didn't get started until my sophomore year of high school.



I started before 12 and I still wish I'd started sooner. In the very least I would like to go back in time and tell myself at 12ish to write more seriously sooner. Between about 14 and 17 I didn't try very hard to write anything significant and the missed opportunity makes me wonder how much better at writing I'd be now.


----------



## Skodt (Oct 5, 2014)

I am a firm believer in it isn't the things you have done that you will regret, but the things you didn't get around to doing.


----------



## Jeff C (Oct 5, 2014)

I wish I would have stuck with writing through the years.  I stopped from ages 16-22, just now starting up again.

And I wish looking back, I would have let things people say or do...just pass, just would have let them go.  Instead I let a lot of it define who I was for a long time.


----------



## dither (Oct 6, 2014)

Skodt said:


> I am a firm believer in it isn't the things you have done that you will regret, but the things you didn't get around to doing.



Yeah.


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 6, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> And I'm 52 and I'm just starting.



It's never too late to start, and it's never too late to start over.  That's basically what I'm doing - after a ten year lull, I'm starting over at 70. I figure if Olly (70) and Garza(74) can be successful at our age, so can I.


----------



## escorial (Oct 6, 2014)

midnightpoet said:


> It's never too late to start, and it's never too late to start over.  That's basically what I'm doing - after a ten year lull, I'm starting over at 70. I figure if Olly (70) and Garza(74) can be successful at our age, so can I.




inspirational words dude


----------



## Gofa (Oct 6, 2014)

I regret spending so much of my life worrying about things that never happened. 

My greatest achievement has been finding courage when I've  been scared to death.


----------



## Greimour (Oct 6, 2014)

Skodt said:


> I am a firm believer in it isn't the things you have done that you will regret, but the things you didn't get around to doing.



Ya, I didn't get around to studying ^_^


----------



## dale (Oct 6, 2014)

i really regret not screwing a whole lot of girls in my younger years that i could have. because of the way i was raised? i had morals. 
but my parents didn't understand the way the world was turning in my generation. all their teaching was worthless. i should have just screwed
 everything like i did in the 90s. i would have popped a lot more cherries.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Oct 15, 2014)

*I wish I would have run for the hills when she said 'Hi, my name's Renee.'*


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 15, 2014)

BryanJ62 said:


> *I wish I would have run for the hills when she said 'Hi, my name's Renee.'*




Could be worse, she could have said "My name is Renee it used to be Ron!"


----------



## Mistique (Oct 15, 2014)

I was in the zoo once and I saw this baby meerkat fall of the little island they were living on. It fell into the small stream that seperated the island from the visitors of the zoo. Before I realised it couldn't swim it was gone. Only took a split second. I wish I had acted straight away.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Oct 15, 2014)

_*OUCH!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Mistique (Oct 15, 2014)

BryanJ62 said:


> _*OUCH!!!!!!!!*_



Yeah, ouch


----------



## DJ2334 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not finishing the first book I worked on.


----------



## Jo3 (Oct 19, 2014)

BryanJ62 said:


> *I regret the STOP sign I stole back in the '80's. To be honest I don't regret stealing it, what I do regret is that I didn't keep it and hang it in my room. There's just something really cool about them. I'm sure it's a mother issue.*



I took a sign that said "Slippery When Wet" and hung it in my bedroom. Then one day, a friend, who happened to be a cop, saw it and was kinda not amused. He didn't take it away from me because he thought it was great, but I had to tell where I got it so it could be replaced "for the safety of drivers on that road".


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 19, 2014)

I regret not doing better in high school and going to college, but I think if I had done that I would've ended up in a field that would ultimately dislike. So no actual regret there. 

I regret not transitioning sooner in life, this one is probably a more real regret.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 20, 2014)

I regret that I did not treasure what I had--when I had it...


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 20, 2014)

BryanJ62 said:


> *I once giggled during a funeral. *


 Oh my gosh--I did too--from sheer stress!:icon_shaking:


----------



## dale (Oct 20, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> Oh my gosh--I did too--from sheer stress!:icon_shaking:



i think this is kind of normal. last funeral i went to was like a "great aunt". i was sitting next to my cousin and he kept
cracking stupid jokes, like telling people who passed in front of the coffin to sit down, because they were blocking our view.
it took a lot for me to hold myself back going into hysterical laughter. i say screw it. i want a keg at my funeral. have a good time.


----------



## belthagor (Oct 20, 2014)

I regret that I sent stupid private messages =(


----------



## Apple Ice (Oct 20, 2014)

I was at a funeral once when the oddest woman you have ever seen came in a blue jumpsuit and bags of shopping. She just sat next to us and watched the funeral for a bit before deciding it was time to get her shopping home. Heard of wedding crashers but not funeral crashers. Everyone in the immediate vicinity was looking at each other with a 'what the fuck was that' face. 

Regrets, ehhhhhh, I dunno. That probably means there's many to come I suppose


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 20, 2014)

belthagor said:


> I regret that I sent stupid private messages =(




Don't worry about it Bel. I doubt very much if you hurt anyone's feelings :smile2:


----------



## dither (Oct 20, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> Oh my gosh--I did too--from sheer stress!:icon_shaking:



Wish i'd realised that many years ago.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 20, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> I was at a funeral once when the oddest woman you have ever seen came in a blue jumpsuit and bags of shopping. She just sat next to us and watched the funeral for a bit before deciding it was time to get her shopping home. Heard of wedding crashers but not funeral crashers. Everyone in the immediate vicinity was looking at each other with a 'what the fuck was that' face.
> 
> Regrets, ehhhhhh, I dunno. That probably means there's many to come I suppose


   Did that really happen--the woman crashing the funeral? [lol]--that had a real creepy feeling, or maybe not...I am undecided on that, I wish I knew what motivated her....who knows---maybe she had her own regrets...

- - - Updated - - -



dither said:


> Wish i'd realised that many years ago.



Yes--there ARE more of us out there,[lol]


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 20, 2014)

I regret having trusted someone with my baby / my break-in novel. I confided in one guy about the problems I had with it, he suggested making it a group collaboration, and not only did these people each take creative license and ignore my plans i.e. The Story Bible- they betrayed me. One said it would be nothing without her; another has threatened to sue me should I attempt publication. 

I learned my lesson and will never do another collaboration unless it's for written RPG.

The sad part is that a lot of people think I won't share my work because of ego- one person said "Get over yourself and share because no one will want to steal your work." So, I'm left to rehash the chaos again and again which only ends up in people telling me "Get over over it and move on."

So I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 20, 2014)

Posting foolish posts on a message board that has made me rather disliked there--not the one I just alluded to in a post I just made. I've been suspended for a short period now because the forum master finally got a reason to do so when I posted an meme of Mel Gibson saying, "The Jews!" in response to a joke about pennies.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, I'm not sorry for the meme as it was in good humour, but off colour I suppose.


----------



## dale (Oct 20, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> I regret having trusted someone with my baby / my break-in novel. I confided in one guy about the problems I had with it, he suggested making it a group collaboration, and not only did these people each take creative license and ignore my plans i.e. The Story Bible- they betrayed me. One said it would be nothing without her; another has threatened to sue me should I attempt publication.
> 
> I learned my lesson and will never do another collaboration unless it's for written RPG.
> 
> ...



collaboration on a novel or a short story or anything would be an absolute "no-no" for me. why in god's name would anyone do that? 
i can think of possible excuses to do it...but none of them are good.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 20, 2014)

MzSnowleopard--I regret that you had such an ugly experience, I hope it did nothing to dim you joy of writing...Peace...Jul


----------



## dale (Oct 20, 2014)

to be honest, sometimes i think or feel i should regret things, but i really don't see a valid reason to. every stupid or wrong thing
i've done has been an experience that led to where i am now. so the way i look at it? it all led to my daughter and to me becoming this writer
and all that. i may not like some of the decisions i've made, and sometimes even still make. but it's all a means to an end. and i just really
regret nothing.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 20, 2014)

Jerking around so much after high school and waiting until now at 28 to finish college and go to law school. My cousin is twenty three and she is in her first year at law school. Meanwhile I've got about three years or so until I get my BA. I'll be a lawyer by the time I am 35 but I wish I would have done all this younger.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 21, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> MzSnowleopard--I regret that you had such an ugly experience, I hope it did nothing to dim you joy of writing...Peace...Jul



Thanks Fire- while I regret having trusted those people and shared my work with them, I am still striding forward with the project. Despite the chaos, struggle, and threats i am determined to see my story published. They may have won in the court of that social group but in the court of law- they won't win.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Oct 21, 2014)

"Do you want to come over?"

"No thanks. Early day tomorrow."

_*A couple of years later
*_
"You should have come over."


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 21, 2014)

dale said:


> to be honest, sometimes i think or feel i should regret things, but i really don't see a valid reason to. every stupid or wrong thing
> i've done has been an experience that led to where i am now. so the way i look at it? it all led to my daughter and to me becoming this writer
> and all that. i may not like some of the decisions i've made, and sometimes even still make. but it's all a means to an end. and i just really
> regret nothing.



Thanks, I really had a hard time understanding why people say they have no regrets, and for me the mistakes I've made and the bad decisions I've made have hurt people that I love and I'm sorry (that is, I regret) those decisions.  They led me to where I am now, which is not a happy place many times.  You, however, gave me a good understanding of why people can feel that way, and maybe that will help me heal myself.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 22, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Thanks Fire- while I regret having trusted those people and shared my work with them, I am still striding forward with the project. Despite the chaos, struggle, and threats i am determined to see my story published. They may have won in the court of that social group but in the court of law- they won't win.



My money is on you!

- - - Updated - - -



midnightpoet said:


> Thanks, I really had a hard time understanding why people say they have no regrets, and for me the mistakes I've made and the bad decisions I've made have hurt people that I love and I'm sorry (that is, I regret) those decisions. They led me to where I am now, which is not a happy place many times. You, however, gave me a good understanding of why people can feel that way, and maybe that will help me heal myself.



Sometimes--it is harder to forgive ourselves--than someone else..so be kind to yourself--and forgive yourself.[not easy--I know]


----------



## dither (Oct 26, 2014)

[QUOTE

- - - Updated - - -



Sometimes--it is harder to forgive ourselves--than someone else..so be kind to yourself--and forgive yourself.[not easy--I know][/QUOTE]



Life eh?


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 26, 2014)

Not knowing how to talk to that special girl because I am an Aspie and do not understand how normal people work let alone women who are so subtle. I can see what Shakespeare felt about them. Men are so much more straightforward. If I had the feelings I'd be homosexual I think, or bisexual perhaps. It's not why I'm not on of those huge homosexual-bashing Christians. I can sympathize with them, even if not exactly personally. And not that that sort of life does not have it's heart break mind you but in general I find it easier to talk to a man than a woman. I hate the petty games. I just want to say, "Hey, I like you." Not, "Hey, what's up" or whatever I am supposed to exactly say. Of course getting a bit older I have learned at little subtlety but I still feel like a whore to play the who game you're supposed to play with women. Yeah, I wish I'd talked to that special girl I really liked. But I'd likely have made a fool of myself. I know nothing about subtlety then. Yeah I really could have struck up a casual conversation with her if I'd had some brains. She was a wonderful girl. Classy yet equitable to everyone. Well she's happy now. That's what matters. It's more of a back of the mind regret. I'm not really upset. It just passes through my mind sometimes. But one thing loving her helped me with was not to be jealous because she was so virtuous such feelings were not compatible with loving her. I'm always happy if the girl I like is happy with another guy. Only time I get upset if it's a real jerk--not a jerk because I don't like him but because he's an idiot. Which really is much more rare than it used to be in my juvenile mind. Another thing I regret--petty jealousy over some fault I create in my mind to say I deserved the girl and he was a jerk. "Oh all the preps are so mean and stuck up, boo hoo! Look at me in my tattoos and black clothes! I'm an emo and like sk8 boarding" God what an idiot I was!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 26, 2014)

There was a girl I was madly in love with in my twenties. She was the nicest person you would ever want to meet. Unfortunately she was in love with somebody else, a friend of mine. It was pretty rough, but like you Wain all I really wanted was for her to be happy. And as far as I know to this day, she is. There is a lot of comfort in that. I've come to realize that love ultimately is so much more spiritual than we realize


----------



## dither (Oct 26, 2014)

wainsco,
i can so relate to most of that but with a slightly differing perspective.
So much of not knowing what's going on with people.
"Reading the signs" as the experts quaintly put it.

Prompts me to wonder about myself, but at my age it's all water under the bridge now, and i can only mourn my having lived my life the way i have.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 26, 2014)

That's what proves true nature. Lack of jealousy and the desire for the beloved to be happy. Not that in our human weakness that you cannot really love person and have some jealousy. But that lack of real malice is important I think. Jealousy after all is human. Two types of jealousy I think. Passive and active. Passive jealousy happens by a sort of human weakness due to certain habits in the soul. Active is more intentional and malicious. Really wishing harm to the other guy for no other reason that he's got the girl. Not because he's a a jackass that abuses her or something.


----------



## dither (Oct 26, 2014)

Was never jealous i don't think so much as sad, for my own failings and  what might have been.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2014)

wainscot... that sounds pretty evolved, more so than many normies. Next thing you know you'll be wanting a strong woman, for the sake of a strong foundation, and your future generations


----------



## dither (Oct 26, 2014)

I always vowed that i'd never father a child for fear of producing another me,  i do have just the one offspring, a son, another me? I'm really not sure.


----------

